# Certified Medical Biller with Certified Professional Coding-Apprentice credentials.



## constance2g3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Febuary 03, 2010


Pursuing interests in the Medical Billing/ Coding field. Looking to find employment to pursue goals of being an Associate of Healthcare Administration.

Prospective employers will have the chance to acquire skill sets including word processing, spreadsheets, and organized powerpoint layouts. I offer enhanced filing techniques as well as the ability to execute compliance measures through HIPAA statutes. 

I look forward to the opportunity of submitting portfolio documents of attributes and salary.

Feel free to contact me with feedback pertaining to employment only. 




Constance DeAnne LeFlore, CMBS, CPC-A
Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53206
Constance2g3@yahoo.com


----------

